# Reccomend a cookbooks for brasseries food?



## panapla (Feb 6, 2012)

"A FRENCH BRASSERRIE COOKBOOK" is a very good cookbook but i looking for more...


----------



## andrehaya (Sep 21, 2011)

Les Halles Cookbook is a good one,

Le Gavroche cookbook (even though Le Gavroche is not a brasserie, there are many dishes that could be used in one)


----------

